
Liquid-Metal Antennas - SQL2219
http://spectrum.ieee.org/video/telecom/wireless/shapeshifting-liquidmetal-antennas
======
wardenclyfe
Active antennae like these + satellite Internet could make cabled
communication completely obsolete (no more routers, no telephone lines, no
cable lines)--all information could be from source to satellite to receiver
and back. All devices could always be "online"\--that distinction would go
away, too, as there is no offline except when it's off. Big implications for
product/feature design across the industry because you can always assume "on"
= "connected," and with no "data" issues as seen on cellular connections
today. Hugely interesting from the privacy perspective for the same reason.

